# .... حضانه واحة الطفوله في مكه لاطفااال المعتمرين والزوار



## تغريف (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل تفكرون في اداء العمره ولكنكم قلقون بشأن وضع اطفالكم في هذا الزحام 
..
هل وصلتم الي جوار بيت الله بعد عناء وطول انتظار 
. هل تودون بقضاء اطول وقت في الحرم المكي الشريف 
.. لقد اردنا الحصول على شرف خدمة ضيوف الرحمن ..
الان بتوفيق من الله
..
حضانة واحة الطفوله في مكه
رائعه ومجهزه بكل الاحتياجات تستقبل اطفالكم خلال وقت اعتماركم وصلاتكم ..
لتقدم لهم بإذن الله عناية ورعاية صحية ونوم هادئ وترفية فكري ومشاهدة ممتعه والعاب حركية
,, تحت رعاية فتيات سعوديات امينات باذن الله ..
ولحرصنا المكان مزود بكميرات لمراقبة الاطفال ..

ليس عليكم سوا الاتصال والحجز عن موعد حضوركم .. وسنستقبلكم في جميع الاوقات (( الحجز ضروري جدا)).


مقرها : مكة المكرمة - الكعكية - خلف مطاعم حراء
للاستفسار/ 0569970242 - 0569161557


----------

